
The Critics Must Be Crazy: 'Altered Carbon' Is a Terrific New Netflix Original - walterbell
https://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkain/2018/02/03/the-critics-must-be-crazy-altered-carbon-is-a-fantastic-new-netflix-original/#5e3e0a5f6963
======
MikaMoon
I highly agree. I have been watching the "trend" on "critics" reviews vs.
regular viewer and they are completely out of touch. I know many individuals
who placed "Altered Carbon" on their list so not to miss the release and
absolutely LOVED it.

